# Kernel Bug im radeon Modul?

## schmidicom

Seit dem Kernelupdate auf 3.13 zickt mein HTPC [1] mal wieder herum und das nicht zu knapp, nur habe ich diesmal endlich den Grund gefunden. Scheinbar ist das Power-Management des radeon Moduls die Ursache der Probleme [2]. Denn wenn ich den Kernel mit den entsprechenden Parametern [3] starte bleibt das System zwar stabil aber einfach so lassen kann ja auch keine Lösung sein.

Ist das jetzt ein Kernelbug oder hat hier der Mainboardhersteller mist gebaut? Und wenn erstes zutrifft wie kann ich den Bug melden?

PS: Meine Englischkenntnisse reichen zwar fürs lesen gerade noch so aus aber ziemlich sicher nicht fürs schreiben.

[1] MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 mit einem AMD A8-6600K

[2] Spontaner Kaltstart während dem booten ohne syslog/journal-Ereignis, oder vollständiger Freeze mit schwarzem Bildschirm.

[3] radeon.dpm=0 (DPM support) radeon.aspm=0 (ASPM support) radeon.runpm=0 (PX runtime pm)

EDIT:

Es reicht auch ein "radeon.dpm=0" um erfolgreich starten zu können.

----------

## Fijoldar

Würde denn viel gegen den proprietären fglrx Treiber sprechen? Seit Version 

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12
```

funktioniert der eigentlich recht ordentlich, hat eine bessere Leistung als der freie Treiber und weniger Stromverbrauch. Ein erfolgreicher Test könnte deinen Verdacht zudem bestätigen.

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry aber proprietäre Treiber wie diese kommen mir nie wieder auf das System, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia. Nach jedem Kernel-Update muss man die Dinger neu bauen und hoffen das sie überhaupt noch kompatibel sind, von dem Userspace-Mitbringsel ganz zu schweigen. Davon abgesehen kann man sich nie sicher sein was die Dinger wirklich alles im Code haben und machen.

Fazit: Ich bleibe bei OpenSource auch wenn das bedeutet auf DPM verzichten zu müssen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Hm ok. Zumindest konsequent  :Wink: .

Und wenn du es nur mal als Test betrachtest? Ich meine es wäre zumindest die schnellste Methode um zu schauen ob der Fehler tatsächlich im radeon Modul liegt (was am wahrscheinlichsten wäre, wenn es mit einem älteren Kernel funktioniert). Deinstallieren kannst du den Treiber immer noch.

Ein Bugreport wird vermutlich auch wenig Sinn haben, wenn die Logs diesbezüglich nichts ausspucken. Da würde ich dann lieber mal bei einem älteren Kernel bleiben und schauen ob sich mit neueren Versionen das Problem von selbst löst.

----------

## schmidicom

Das ganze dürfte sich erledigt haben, nach einer ausgedehnten Google-Suche hab ich das gefunden:

http://markmail.org/message/qrgie5keq6rmtlox#query:+page:1+mid:i2evgthfkildhhum+state:results

Und da ich einen AMD A8-6600K habe heißt das jetzt wohl auf DPM verzichten oder 3.13 selber patchen bis 3.14 offiziell stable ist, aber damit kann ich leben.

----------

